# Track suspension



## stillfly131 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are there any suspensions or suspension kits that can greatly improve the handling of my goat ?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Google...

Pedders has full packages but are top dollar.

Springs alone can be found from Eibach for a good price.

Theres a few others also


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

pedders as a serious amount of systems that will assist. The limitations are how much work you want to do, how much improvement you want, and how much you want to spend.

Now if you are truely interested in tracking a GTO, here is the best system you can get:

GTO TRACK II eXTREME XA PACKAGE 
4/24/09	MERLIN STORE P/N GTOXATRACKIIEXT 
2/5/09	Smooth and controlled at 190 MPH in the MTI GTO a Pedders Track II package is ideal for driving schools, autocross and road course drivers. A Pedders Xa Track eXtreme is capable of performing at higher speeds with a professional driver on a closed course and sufficient RWHP. Don't test this at home or on the streets. Pedders Xa 46mm high pressure nitrogen charged monotubes are height adjustable by screwing the entire body into the clevis or lower mount. Adjusting height this way maintains suspension travel as the coil preload has not been changed. With your Xa coilovers in stalled your GTO will sit 20mm lower in the front and rear with approximately 70mm total drop at the lowest setting based on factory ride heights. There are 30 fixed ratio positive locking damper adjustments. They range from OE soft to R compound tyre hard. Adjustment is dead on accurate. Just count the clicks. Opps I lost my count - no worries mate, zero it out and count again. This is the ideal combination comfort and track control. The ride quality is civil while control is incredibly sharp at 13 front and 11 rear while the ride is R compound tyre ready at 25 front and 23 rear. Since it takes only a few minutes to adjust all four dampers you have the ride you want when you want it. Pedders urethane is street friendly. Your new Xa Track eXtreme has replaced every OE rubber bush that is required for optimal performance. We have added castor adjustment along with rear camber adjustment. The 5403 Rear Camber Kit allows you to correctly adjust the rear alignment with your Pedders regardless of ride the ride height you dialed in. 


The Urethane Steering rack mount adds another level of precision to your Track Ready GTO. The full Pedders urethane suspension works with the Xa eXtreme Coilovers to give you an edge that until 2009 was not available at any price. Only Pedders has been proven on track for the last four years by owners just like you and is the only suspension that has taken 1st place at any nationally sactioned event, is on the 7 of the Top Ten Fastest Drag GTOs and the only suspension to ever finish with the Best Time of the Day at the GTOAA Autocross. Until you experience A Pedderised Xa Track eXtreme GTO, you have not experienced a GTO. DO NOT USE AIR GUN ON Xa eXtreme COILOVERS. You should never use an air gun on ANY adjustable damper - EVER! Spinning the damper shaft WILL DAMAGE THE PART AND VOID THE WARRANTY!	
P/N	PEDDERS DESCRIPTION PRICE 
160033	Extreme XA Coil Over Kit Including SwayBar double Ball Jointed End Link Upgrade with 7kg/mm Front and 7Kg/mm Rear Coil Rates $1,799.99 
EP9019	GTO Urethane REAR Radius Rod Bush $35.56 
EP9166	GTO Urethane Front Radius rod bushings and caster adjusters $245.04 
EP6500	GTO Urethane FRONT LOWER Control Arm Bush $55.41 
EP2105	GTO Steering Mount Rack $18.41 
4658	GTO Sports Ryder Tower Bar. $199.00 
EP1145	GTO X Member Urethane Bush $159.50 
EP1157	GTO Diff Mount Insert $59.93 
EP1168	GTO Xmemb sub frame connector $49.18 
5403	GTO Rear Eccentric Bushing Camber Kit, Install as outer bush $149.10 
EP7023	GTO Rear Control Arm Inner and Outer bush $48.89 
FAF02100903	GTO eXtreme Sway Bar Kit IV. Contains NO end links or end link bushings $345.21 
EP513	GTO End Link Rear Bush $27.07 

Total Pedders Parts $3,192.29 


PAGE 2 
PAGE 3 
TTY BOLTS AND NUTS 
92138396	GTO TTY Front Cradle Bolts (4) $17.25 
92138396	GTO TTY Front Cradle Bolts (4) $17.25 
92138396	GTO TTY Front Cradle Bolts (4) $17.25 
92138396	GTO TTY Front Cradle Bolts (4) $17.25 
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.88 
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.88 
PDUSAEP1157	GTO TTY Bolt/Washer Kit for EP1157 Replaces Part # 92138390 Diff Insert $17.20 
92038482	GTO TTY Rear Cradle Bolts X Member (2) $15.19 
92038482	GTO TTY Rear Cradle Bolts X Member (2) $15.19 
92019618	GTO TTY Radius Outer Control Arm Nut (2) $9.81 
92019618	GTO TTY Radius Outer Control Arm Nut (2) $9.81 
11094256	GTO FR/RR Control Arm TTY Nut replaces nut # 92138178 (2 FR & 4 REAR) $8.64 
11094256	GTO FR/RR Control Arm TTY Nut replaces nut # 92138178 (2 FR & 4 REAR) $8.64 
11094256	GTO FR/RR Control Arm TTY Nut replaces nut # 92138178 (2 FR & 4 REAR) $8.64 
11094256	GTO FR/RR Control Arm TTY Nut replaces nut # 92138178 (2 FR & 4 REAR) $8.64 
11094256	GTO FR/RR Control Arm TTY Nut replaces nut # 92138178 (2 FR & 4 REAR) $8.64 
11094256	GTO FR/RR Control Arm TTY Nut replaces nut # 92138178 (2 FR & 4 REAR) $8.64 
TOTAL TTY NUTS AND BOLTS $195.80 
TOTAL PARTS $3,388.09 

PEDDERS SYSTEM DISOUNT $388.10 
PEDDERS PARTS TOTAL AFTER DISCOUNT $2,999.99 



Now if you give me a budget, I can assist you. But the above system will make your GTO phenominal

mike
dms


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

stillfly131 said:


> Are there any suspensions or suspension kits that can greatly improve the handling of my goat ?



We offer weld in connectors that stiffen the chassis,harrop covers,cradle bushings,strut tower brace as well as a 1 piece aluminum shaft. Take a look at our site and give me a call if you have any questions.


----------

